# Our NMZ



## Peacockbassman (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's our 2006 Gheenoe with 15 hp 4 stroke.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

;D


----------



## Peacockbassman (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You are getting closer. I just modified your post so that the link was inside the image tags. Like this:


```
[IMG]http;//i136.photobucket.com/albums/q186/scubacouple2[/IMG]
```
Now you need to post a larger picture. Maybe a couple more too. 

Don't worry you are getting there!


----------



## Peacockbassman (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Tom...Thank you...I am very computer illiterate as you can see. I'll post a larger one and alot more..but hard to compare to some of the others on this board...EXCELLENT board by the way

Chris


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Can you make the picture bigger?


----------



## Peacockbassman (Jan 16, 2007)

;D


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Where are you camping?


----------



## Peacockbassman (Jan 16, 2007)

We were camping in Flamingo


----------

